# Job Offer From NZ



## kimjen

Hi Guys, I am currently in talks with a recruitment agency from NZ, I am at stage of getting a job offer within the next few days, can anyone give me some info about agencies like these, are they legit, has anyone gone through agencies to get to NZ, thanks would love some feedback.


----------



## topcat83

kimjen said:


> Hi Guys, I am currently in talks with a recruitment agency from NZ, I am at stage of getting a job offer within the next few days, can anyone give me some info about agencies like these, are they legit, has anyone gone through agencies to get to NZ, thanks would love some feedback.


That's a bit of a general question - when you say 'agencies like these', what do you mean? 
Most people would go through an agency in NZ to apply for jobs, and there are many valid ones. Look at Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site - any of these would be a 'legitimate' one. 

But as for others that say they can get you a job from abroad: 
Question no 1: did you have to pay them any money (or will you have to)? If the answer is yes, I'd be questioning how valid they are.
Question no 2: what industry are you in? There are some industries where you might stand a chance of getting that elusive Skype interview & offer before you get a visa (IT and building in Christchurch come to mind), but generally employers will be very reluctant to employ someone 'sight unseen' who has no guarantee of a visa and therefore no definite start date.

As my old Mum used to say 'if it sounds too good to be true, it probably isn't true'


----------



## Song_Si

more info?
industry/occupation/location?

as per above - never pay any agency; a genuine one will receive commission from the employer, not candidate

Have you been interviewed directly by the prospective employer? I worked almost 20yrs NZ HR/Recruitment and have yet to encounter an employer who'd hire someone 'sight unseen'


----------



## mackers26

I've had a good experience with an agency, signed contract just after easter, start in June.
Money was never mentioned, they get there fee from the employer apparently. My wife works in administration here in Ireland & uses recruitment agencies & they get their revenue from employers.

Note: My contract is with the recruitment agency, they nor my potential employer have met me. I did a video taped interview in Derry & have a good CV. I also supplied excellent references which they did check out.

Hope this helps

Stephen


----------



## jsharbuck

Ex recruiter here. I would echo what was mentioned in previous posts. You should never have to pay a fee as 99% are employer paid fees. Ate you set up for an onsite visit ? Have you at least video conferenced with the employer? Are you going to work for an agency who bills much more an hour for your services and makes a tidy profit on each hour you work.


----------



## kimjen

thanks for all who replied , after alot of research and a lot of help from this forum I am really happy to say I am with a really great agency and will be living and working in New Zealand in the next three weeks, once again thank you to everyone for help and cant wait to meet up with new friends in NZ


----------



## mackers26

kimjen said:


> thanks for all who replied , after alot of research and a lot of help from this forum I am really happy to say I am with a really great agency and will be living and working in New Zealand in the next three weeks, once again thank you to everyone for help and cant wait to meet up with new friends in NZ


What part of NZ are you headed for?


----------



## kimjen

mackers26 said:


> What part of NZ are you headed for?


I'm heading for ashburton - are you in NZ yet


----------



## nrcnz

kimjen said:


> I'm heading for ashburton


Are you bringing over any vehicles? You have plenty of classic Opels in Ireland!


----------



## mackers26

kimjen said:


> I'm heading for ashburton - are you in NZ yet


not yet. i should be there early june. we're just dotting the i's & crossing the t's at this stage. Forgive me but whereabouts is Ashburton?


----------



## kimjen

mackers26 said:


> not yet. i should be there early june. we're just dotting the i's & crossing the t's at this stage. Forgive me but whereabouts is Ashburton?


Ashburton is about 50 miles south of Christchurch


----------



## scadauk2010

kimjen said:


> Ashburton is about 50 miles south of Christchurch


hi kimjen how is ashburton am moving over there in a few weeks?


----------

